# cans



## LV1 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## LV1 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice, but these are better.


----------



## LV1 (Aug 29, 2016)

touche


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Nice clean work, always good to see.


----------



## LV1 (Aug 29, 2016)

too many hacks out there giving guys who give a f**k a bad name. taking pride in your work is never a bad thing


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

okay


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

What are we looking at in post #1 and #2. I am pretty sure I got #3 figured out!

Be interested in your colour coding, blue, green, white and grey. Pic #1 looks like a straight up patch panel although I can't tell what is in the lower right corner. Left panel?

Cheers
John


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Navyguy said:


> What are we looking at in post #1 and #2. I am pretty sure I got #3 figured out!
> 
> Be interested in your colour coding, blue, green, white and grey. Pic #1 looks like a straight up patch panel although I can't tell what is in the lower right corner. Left panel?
> 
> ...


Do you use these structured media panels in Canada? I seldom use them but they are popular with bigger residential systems here. The panels in #1 are plain patch panels, except the one in the lower right, which I think is a phone panel - it bridges the cables punched there, so you punch the feed to the demarc to the terminal on the left, and the cables punched to the right side are all live without cross connects. 

I can't really see but was thinking the white are coax headed to the other can, but I can't see what's going on in there at all with the resolution of the photo.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

splatz said:


> Do you use these structured media panels in Canada? I seldom use them but they are popular with bigger residential systems here. The panels in #1 are plain patch panels, except the one in the lower right, which I think is a phone panel - it bridges the cables punched there, so you punch the feed to the demarc to the terminal on the left, and the cables punched to the right side are all live without cross connects.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really see but was thinking the white are coax headed to the other can, but I can't see what's going on in there at all with the resolution of the photo.


Yes, those panels are sometimes used here in Canada. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

splatz said:


> Do you use these structured media panels in Canada? I seldom use them but they are popular with bigger residential systems here.


Yes we do use them, but rarely. They seem to be in-between what we come across. Most resi jobs don't need something like that or we tend to install racking. Usually if somebody has that much data / voice / CATV, they likely are have equipment to run it and it needs a rack of some sort.

I was actually thinking it might have been low voltage lighting distribution; https://illumadrive.com/cense/lm1/

Cheers
John


----------



## Mr. Lacarno (Jan 2, 2019)

Looks nice. Most ethernet work I come across is more like this:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Looks nice. Most ethernet work I come across is more like this:


That's disgusting !


The toilet seat is gone ! :vs_whistle:


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Mr. Lacarno said:


> Looks nice. Most ethernet work I come across is more like this:



Is there a wifi router in there


----------



## LV1 (Aug 29, 2016)

so what youve got is one can for data distribution. whole house data including wall plate, touchpanels for a home automation system, wifi access point spread throughout home, data connections to smart tvs used primarily for IP control on the automation system

the other can is whole home speaker distribution (the spine of wire down middle of can branching to euroblocks on right and then back to amps), cctv camera power and lutron qs link wire


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

So why not a rack?
What is your colour coding?
Why does the white cable pass through the cabinet and go to the other? (At least it looks like that).

Cheers
John


----------



## LV1 (Aug 29, 2016)

this is pre rack, the rack roll in fully assembled and programmed and i patch them in after all lines have been terminated and certified. as for the wire color, its what the engineer specs. the wire schedule will have a number and color, the only things we dont stop at the cans are shielded cat6a for video baluns on the distributed video system.


----------



## LV1 (Aug 29, 2016)

typically tv locations get 1 white cat6a, 2 blue cat6 and 1 green cat6, in the trim and tone process it also makes things a bit easier as i know im looking for a blue or green or white etc. 

some may think the can acts as an additional point of failure, to that i say this if im troubleshooting a connection problem i have rack to can and can to endpoint. we prewire a house and all checks out, trim terminate and roll in a rack and i have a no video or data situation i check my patch (rack to can) if thats no good its an easy swap and it doesnt require much to put in a new cable. if its a problem in the walls well im not about to pull it out of a finished house anyway so i can quickly switch to one of my spares on the existing punch block.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

LV1 said:


> this is pre rack, the rack roll in fully assembled and programmed and i patch them in after all lines have been terminated and certified. as for the wire color, its what the engineer specs. the wire schedule will have a number and color, the only things we dont stop at the cans are shielded cat6a for video baluns on the distributed video system.


Thanks. Still not getting this however (on the network side)... you have about 64 terminations in there which is 3U or 4U or rack space; a fraction of the physical space of the box and probably less expensive...

If you are bringing in a rack anyway, why not just add 6U of distribution and be done with it?

Not criticizing, just trying to see the logic and hoping for a better solution to consider for future installations. Of course I am trying to find a pic without all the patch cords which make everything look ugly...

So this one is not the best example (we had to work with what we had) had to rewire the entire place because the original contractor did not use plenum rated cable, so added a bunch of drops while we were at it...

These are wider (usually use 1U) then we normally use, but you can see where there is still room for expansion and although it is hard to tell, those racks can hold a full sized server. Can easily add another rack below. In this case they had "tower type" servers so there was some sort of shelf installed after we left.

Cheers
John


----------



## LV1 (Aug 29, 2016)

Navyguy said:


> Thanks. Still not getting this however (on the network side)... you have about 64 terminations in there which is 3U or 4U or rack space; a fraction of the physical space of the box and probably less expensive...
> 
> If you are bringing in a rack anyway, why not just add 6U of distribution and be done with it?
> 
> ...


honestly i dont know why they spec the low voltage cans. You have done some nice work in the photo and it shows you care which is always a plus. From my personal preference I think the low volt cans have a better look when they are all closed up. The work I typically do is specialized to home automation so our rack will have a lot of gear that require internal connections to switches within them. I think at the end of the day its like anything else tho everyone has a way theyre used to doing things and also has to work within the guidelines of budget and time. Both have been on my side in these particular installs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Nice looking job @LV1!


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

LV1 said:


> The work I typically do is specialized to home automation so our rack will have a lot of gear that require internal connections to switches within them.


I think that might be the key part there... if you are using a "system", then it might make sense to use the enclosure too. Also I think it does look better if it is all closed up, but on the other hand, it is not somebody's living room so if it looks good when the "door is open" I am good with that too.

Our colour coding generally follows the following:

Blue = data / network
White = voice / VOIP
Green = video / streaming
Purple = APs / network
Grey or Yellow = video / security
Red = security / fire / life safety
Orange = POE

Now there are lot of times we don't follow the coding (self prescribed), especially if we are following someone else in for an add-on and will generally use, blue, white or green as they seem to be the most common colours generally used.

Cheers
John


----------

